# Elipse jig



## mailee (20 Jul 2008)

This one although a bit Heath Robinson works well. I have made a couple of variations of this one since this was built. It consists of a plate with two intersecting dovetail slots.






Two dovetail runners were cut to run in these.





I used some old shelving rails for the trammel bar but you can use anything to mount the router base on and drill holes down it's length.





To alter the diameter and shape of the elipse it is just a case of altering the positions of the dovetail sliders on the arm and the router position along the arm giving a larger or smaller elipse.





This was one of the first I made out of Chipboard and hardwood but it lasted me longer than I expected and did the job. I have since made another out of MDF. The base plate can be screwed to the timber or even held with double sided tape. Works a treat for me.


----------

